# Bug iPad2? L'écran zoom au point de ne voir plus qu'un icône



## Miami (5 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, mon père de 83 ans et son iPad (suite)
Il fait je ne sais quelle manip sur son iPad 2 (iOS6) et tout d'un coup l'écran zoom! Et pas qu'un peu, on ne voit plus qu"1 icone à l'écran! Il n'y a qu'en redémarrant l'iPad qu'il résous le problème, sauf que le zoom est tellement puissant qu'il n'arrive pas à retrouver le glissoire pour éteindre.
J'ai parcouru un peu le forum mais rien trouvé, est ce quelqu'un à déjà eu vent de ce problème?


----------



## Larme (5 Janvier 2013)

Je suppose que c'est le _Zoom_ de l'_Accessibilité_. 
Il y a comme réglage, sur mon iPhone :


> Toucher deux fois avec trois doigts pour zoomer.
> Faire glisser trois doigts pour se déplacer sur l'écran
> Toucher deux fois avec trois doigts et faire glisser pour changer de zoom.


Si tu veux le virer par la suite, c'est dans _Réglages/Général/Accessibilité/Zoom_.


----------



## Miami (5 Janvier 2013)

Non ce n'est pas ça puisque comme précisé, une icône prend tout l'écran lors de ce zoom.
Imaginez une icone qui prend tout l'écran de l'ipad. Je ne peux pas vous donner une capture d'écran parce que mon père est assez loin pour l'instant et que j'essaye de le dépanner à distance (c'est une buze en informatique), mais je l'ai vu faire une fois.
Ses doigts glissent sur l'écran en même temps qu'il tapote dessus....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h09 ----------

Quoique...Je fais des essais avec mon iPhone et c'est vrai que ça zoom pas mal là!
Tu as peut-être trouvé la solution Larme, y a plus qu'a tester sur l'iPad.
Merci


----------

